
Announcing the Facebook 2011 Hacker Cup - andre3k1
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/announcing-the-facebook-2011-hacker-cup/467531498919
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990014>

~~~
andre3k1
Yeap, apologies. Wish I could delete it. Not sure why Facebook mirrors their
own blog post on 2 separate FB urls.

